# Passat Variant B7 (MY 2012) - Retrofit OEM Bi-Xenon + LED and park assist



## PassMatt (Jan 11, 2013)

I have a couple of issues which appear tough to be solved despite tremendous help from very experienced members of the Dutch Volkswagen Passat forum.
With a group of people we have carried out several retrofits to my Volkswagen Passat Variant (3AA/B7, MY2012) with original VW parts and exactly the same installation as the OEM version. These involve replacing the halogen head lamps with OEM bi-xenon lamps with a LED strip for DRL with auto-leveling and dynamic cornering lights, including auto-leveling sensor and control module (55 Xenon Range). Rear lights have also been replaced with OEM LED lights. Additionally we have installed parking sensors and park assist (PLA 2.0). Everything is installed with original VW parts.

1) We have searched every forum for the correct coding of "byte 18" for this specific model. Dana mentioned a PDF file with possible settings on VW Vortex, but that file does not list the Passat Variant B7 MY2012 with Bi-Xenon + DRL LED head lamps and LED tail lights (all original VW parts). I really hope somebody has the correct coding.

2) The "Xenon Range" control module can not be found. It is installed according to the VW schematics (ElsaWin) and connected to Extended-CAN. However, in the CAN Gateway it is not possible to active Extended-CAN in the Adaptation menu. If I change current setting of "0" to "1" and press Test, the return value is still "0". How can I activate the Extended-CAN in the gateway?

3) The parking sensors are working and the park assist function is almost working. In the Park Assist control module the car type is listed as "Volkswagen Sharan". When changing to "VW Passat Variant" I get the error "Error 31 - Request out of range" if I want to change the coding and press "Do it".

4) Finally I think I have to enable Park Assist in the ABS module, but I can't change any settings in this module. Do I need a specific security code or do you have additional input?

Thanks for the feedback!

Autoscan with official Ross-Tech license:
Never mind the navigation error, GPS connector pin is broken and will be replaced.



> Monday,07,January,2013,21:21:59:61052
> VCDS Version: Beta 12.10.1 (x64)
> Data version: 20121121
> MK
> ...


----------



## PassMatt (Jan 11, 2013)

*Most of the issues have been solved*

1) Thanks to Ross-Tech (Dana) I have received the correct coding for a Passat B7 (EU model) with Bi-Xenon headlights and full LED rear lights. Byte 18 needs to be changed to "69". Warning symbols in dash are gone and lights are working.

2) Xenon range module (AFS) can not be found. Wiring has been checked with another car and is correct. Even tested another AFS module, but that doesn't work as well. This module is connected to the Extended-CAN network and we've been wondering if some gateways do not support Extended-CAN if the car originally came without any Extended-CAN modules.

Any ideas?

3) Parking assist is working correctly now (see 4), but car type can't be changed. Possibly due to the version of the PLA module. Will test this later, but not a major issue now.

4) Again thanks to Ross-Tech we found the fix for park assist. With a new security code Adaptation Channel 94 can be changed from value 0 to value 1. Now everything works!

Any input with regard to the Gateway and Extended-CAN is greatly appreciated. Before I try replacing the gateway I'd like to know if there is an option to activate Extended-CAN. There is an adaptation channel available for Extended-CAN usage, but I can not change this value.


----------



## PassMatt (Jan 11, 2013)

I have searched every relevant forum for more information about Extended-CAN, but have not found any new information. Looking forward to more information about gateway coding or gateway capabilities. I have gateway 7N0 907 530 K, but can not find how to activate Extended-CAN or check whether this specific gateway offers Extended-CAN support.
Input is very welcome.


----------



## sambullseye (Feb 11, 2013)

PassMatt said:


> 1) Thanks to Ross-Tech (Dana) I have received the correct coding for a Passat B7 (EU model) with Bi-Xenon headlights and full LED rear lights. Byte 18 needs to be changed to "69". Warning symbols in dash are gone and lights are working.
> 
> 2) Xenon range module (AFS) can not be found. Wiring has been checked with another car and is correct. Even tested another AFS module, but that doesn't work as well. This module is connected to the Extended-CAN network and we've been wondering if some gateways do not support Extended-CAN if the car originally came without any Extended-CAN modules.
> 
> ...


What did youy change the channel 94 in ABS or Power steering and what was the security code as I have some problems with my retro of Park Assist 2 in that it works until you select reverse then just finishes, is this what yours was doing...?


----------



## PassMatt (Jan 11, 2013)

sambullseye said:


> What did youy change the channel 94 in ABS or Power steering and what was the security code as I have some problems with my retro of Park Assist 2 in that it works until you select reverse then just finishes, is this what yours was doing...?


Hi Sam, that's exactly what my Park Assist was doing. Everything worked fine, but after putting in reverse the procedure was stopped immediately.
Use security code 70605 and change the value of Adaptation Channel 94 from 0 to 1. That solved the issue and now parallel and perpendicular parking is working as it should.


----------



## sambullseye (Feb 11, 2013)

HI Matt 

Thanks for that, is the adaptation in ABS...?

I Have the correct image on my one.. think its done via the CAN gateway codes so will send you any info i can find out..


----------



## PassMatt (Jan 11, 2013)

Yes, it is in the Adaptation Channels in ABS (#3 ABS Brakes).
Thanks for your feedback.


----------



## golfman mk5 (Mar 9, 2007)

I have this exact same problem I'm trying to retro fit park assist 2 to my 2011 Tiguan and I have added the 2 extra sensors to the bumper and added a new PLA 2 module,when driving slowly towards cars I get both options in the highline clocks but as soon as I put it in reverse it says park assist finished!!!
Dana is trying to help me with this but looking for more help if poss
Any help would be great.

Here is a scan

>Chassis Type: 7N0
>>Scan: 01 03 08 09 10 15 16 17 19 22 25 2E 37 42 44 46 47 52 53 55
>> 56 62 72 77
>>
>>VIN: WVGZZZ
>>
>>01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
>>03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
>>04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
>>08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
>>09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
>>10-Park/Steer Assist -- Status: OK 0000
>>15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
>>16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
>>17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
>>19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
>>22-AWD -- Status: OK 0000
>>25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
>>2E-Media Player 3 -- Status: OK 0000
>>37-Navigation -- Status: OK 0000
>>42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
>>44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
>>46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
>>47-Sound System -- Status: OK 0000
>>52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
>>53-Parking Brake -- Status: OK 0000
>>55-Xenon Range -- Status: OK 0000
>>56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
>>62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
>>72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000
>>77-Telephone -- Status: OK 0000
>>
>>-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
>>Address 01: Engine (CCZ) Labels: None
>> Part No SW: 06J 906 026 FM HW: 06J 907 309
>> Component: MED17.5 7679
>> Revision: AAH18--- Serial number:
>> Coding: 0423000C180F0160
>> Shop #: WSC 00864 210 86384
>> VCID: 7AF0E2F9356281C86F8
>>
>>No fault code found.
>>Readiness: 0000 0000
>>
>>-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
>>Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 5N0-614-109.clb
>> Part No SW: 5N0 614 109 Q HW: 5N0 614 109 Q
>> Component: J104 C4 450 V25F 0006
>> Revision: --H28--- Serial number: 00000003570526
>> Coding: 0030999
>> Shop #: WSC 01324 020 00200
>> VCID: 39723DF570E44AD0262
>>
>>No fault code found.
>>
>>-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
>>Address 08: Auto HVAC (J255) Labels: 5K0-907-044.clb
>> Part No SW: 5K0 907 044 EA HW: 5K0 907 044 EA
>> Component: Climatronic H17 1010
>> Revision: 00003001
>> Coding: 0000000002
>> Shop #: WSC 01324 020 00200
>> ASAM Dataset: EV_Climatronic A01010
>> ROD: EV_Climatronic_VW36.rod
>> VCID: 6ED8DEA9B12ADD68C30
>>
>>No fault code found.
>>
>>-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
>>Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
>> Part No SW: 5K0 937 087 M HW: 5K0 937 087 M
>> Component: BCM PQ35 H 011 0046
>> Revision: BE011001
>> Coding: 48180A3BE833F1C000080080B400092443553088737D8D205C8000000040
>> Shop #: WSC 00787 210 95039
>> VCID: 3F8653EDAEC064E0186
>>
>> Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 5N2 955 119 HW: Labels: 1KX-955-119.CLB
>> Component: Wischer 14121 012 0203
>> Coding: 009795
>>
>> Subsystem 2 - Part No: 1K0 955 559 AH Labels: 1K0-955-559-AG.CLB
>> Component: RLS 111210 05 54 0403
>> Coding: 06304D
>>
>> Subsystem 3 - Part No: 1K8 951 171
>> Component: DWA-Sensor 00 001 0104
>>  Coding: 000000
>>
>> Subsystem 4 - Part No: 1K0 951 605 C
>> Component: LIN BACKUP HO H05 1501
>> Coding: 000000
>>
>>No fault code found.
>>
>>-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
>>Address 10: Park/Steer Assist (J791) Labels: 3AA-919-475.clb
>> Part No SW: 3AA 919 475 L HW: 4H0 919 475 E
>> Component: PARKHILFE PLA H06 0025
>> Revision: -------- Serial number: 56261135600270
>> Coding: 349001
>> Shop #: WSC 00787 210 95039
>> ASAM Dataset: EV_EPHVA2C000000000 002008
>> ROD: EV_EPHVA2C000000000_VW36.rod
>> VCID: 448C5C01CF260738454
>>
>>No fault code found.
>>
>>-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
>>Address 15: Airbags Labels: 5N0-959-655.lbl
>> Part No SW: 5N0 959 655 R HW: 5N0 959 655 R
>> Component: J234__201 VW10 HI 1918
>> Revision: 22014000 Serial number: 003K0PR7F4R%
>> Coding: 0012337
>> Shop #: WSC 01324 020 00200
>> VCID: 4C9C74212F76CF788D4
>>
>>No fault code found.
>>
>>-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
>>Address 16: Steering wheel (J527) Labels: 5K0-953-569.clb
>> Part No SW: 5K0 953 569 H HW: 5K0 953 569 H
>> Component: LENKS.MODUL 014 0140
>> Revision: --X01--- Serial number: 20120727301697
>> Coding: 1082140000
>> Shop #: WSC 00864 210 86384
>> ASAM Dataset: EV_SMLSNGVOLWS A01004
>> ROD: EV_SMLSNGVOLWS_VW36.rod
>> VCID: 3D7A29E5ACCC76F00AA
>>
>> Multifunction steering wheel control module:
>> Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 5K0 959 542 A HW: 5K0 959 542 A Labels: 3C8-959-537.CLB
>> Component: E221__MFL-TAS H07 0013
>> Coding: 820000
>>
>>No fault code found.
>>
>>-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
>>Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-17.clb
>> Part No SW: 5N0 920 982 C HW: 5N0 920 982 C
>> Component: KOMBI H04 0417
>> Serial number: 00000000000000
>> Coding: 710D01
>> Shop #: WSC 00787 210 95039
>> ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04114
>> ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod
>> VCID: 346C0CC19F86B7B8F54
>>
>>No fault code found.
>>
>>-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
>>Address 19: CAN Gateway (J533) Labels: 7N0-907-530-V2.clb
>> Part No SW: 7N0 907 530 C HW: 1K0 907 951
>> Component: J533 Gateway H37 0614
>> Revision: H37 Serial number: 071210F2000149
>> Coding: 356003
>> Shop #: WSC 00787 210 95039
>> VCID: 306400D1639E8B9891C
>>
>>No fault code found.
>>
>>-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
>>Address 22: AWD Labels: None
>> Part No SW: 0AY 907 554 D HW: 0AY 907 554 D
>> Component: Haldex 4Motion 0042
>> Coding: 0000005
>> Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
>> VCID: 4C9C74212F76CF788D4
>>
>>No fault code found.
>>
>>-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
>>Address 25: Immobilizer (J334) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-25.clb
>> Part No SW: 5K0 953 234 HW: 5K0 953 234
>> Component: IMMO H04 0417
>> Serial number: 00000000000000
>> Coding: 000000
>> Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
>> ASAM Dataset: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09 A03009
>> ROD: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod
>> VCID: EAD052B90DC2B1481F8
>>
>>No fault code found.
>>
>>-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
>>Address 2E: Media Player 3 (J650) Labels: 5N0-035-342.lbl
>> Part No SW: 5N0 035 342 E HW: 5N0 035 342 E
>> Component: SG EXT.PLAYER H13 0240
>> Revision: A1001003 Serial number: 7660111639
>> Coding: 010000
>> Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
>> VCID: 2952EDB54044FA50562
>>
>>No fault code found.
>>
>>-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
>>Address 37: Navigation (J0506) Labels: 1T0-035-680.clb
>> Part No SW: 1T0 035 686 D HW: 1T0 035 686 D
>> Component: RNS-MID H08 5230
>> Revision: AB001001 Serial number: VWZ6Z7M8321022
>> Coding: 00070042010000A00000
>> Shop #: WSC 00787 210 95039
>> ASAM Dataset: ------------------------- ------
>> VCID: 356A31C59CFCAEB0C2A
>>
>> Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1T0 919 859 B
>> Component: EU West V9 7918
>>
>>No fault code found.
>>
>>-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
>>Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MAX3.lbl
>> Part No SW: 5N0 959 701 E HW: 5N0 959 701 E
>> Component: Tuer-SG 009 2104
>> Coding: 0006140
>> Shop #: WSC 00787 210 95039
>> VCID: 37763BCD46F05CA0D06
>>
>>No fault code found.
>>
>>-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
>>Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: None
>> Part No: 5N0 909 144 M
>> Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl. 202 3201
>> Revision: 00H20000
>> Shop #: WSC 01324 785 00200
>> VCID: 3B7E27FD7AD878C034E
>>
>>No fault code found.
>>
>>-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
>>Address 47: Sound System (R12) Labels: 5K0-035-456.clb
>> Part No SW: 5K0 035 456 HW: 5K0 035 456
>> Component: KonzernAmp 8K H06 0340
>> Revision: -------- Serial number: BP218109107853
>> ASAM Dataset: EV_AudioVerst8KanalBNO1 A01003
>> ROD: EV_AudioVerst8KanalBNO1.rod
>> VCID: E7D62B8D1ED08C20006
>>
>>No fault code found.
>>
>>-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
>>Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MAX3.lbl
>> Part No SW: 5N0 959 702 E HW: 5N0 959 702 E
>> Component: Tuer-SG 009 2104
>> Coding: 0006142
>> Shop #: WSC 00787 210 95039
>> VCID: 387438F14BEE53D8D9C
>>
>>No fault code found.
>>
>>-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
>>Address 53: Parking Brake Labels: 3AA-907-801.clb
>> Part No SW: 3AA 907 801 E HW: 3AA 907 801 E
>> Component: J540 EPB4 VW-55183 0007
>>  Revision: H18 Serial number: 00000000094141
>> Coding: 0023057
>> Shop #: WSC 01324 020 00200
>> VCID: 336E0FDD5288B080ECE
>>
>>No fault code found.
>>
>>-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
>>Address 55: Xenon Range Labels: 5M0-907-357-V2.lbl
>> Part No SW: 5M0 907 357 C HW: 5M0 907 357 C
>> Component: AFS-Steuergeraet 0148
>> Revision: 00H04000 Serial number:
>> Coding: 1361350
>> Shop #: WSC 01324 020 00200
>> VCID: 346C0CC15786B7B8F54
>>
>> Subsystem 1 - Part No: 7L6 941 329 B
>> Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul l 0004
>> Coding: 00000020
>>
>> Subsystem 2 - Part No: 7L6 941 329 B
>> Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul r 0004
>> Coding: 00000020
>>
>>No fault code found.
>>
>>-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
>>Address 56: Radio (J0506) Labels: 1T0-035-680.clb
>> Part No SW: 1T0 035 686 D HW: 1T0 035 686 D
>> Component: RNS-MID H08 5230
>> Revision: AB001001 Serial number: VWZ6Z7M8321022
>> Coding: 00070042010000A00000
>> Shop #: WSC 00787 210 95039
>> ASAM Dataset: ------------------------- ------
>> VCID: 356A31C59CFCAEB0C2A
>>
>> Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1T0 919 859 B
>> Component: EU West V9 7918
>>
>>No fault code found.
>>
>>-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
>>Address 62: Door, Rear Left Labels: 1K0-959-703-GEN3.lbl
>> Part No SW: 5N0 959 703 D HW: 5N0 959 703 D
>> Component: Tuer-SG 007 2102
>> Coding: 0000208
>> Shop #: WSC 00787 210 1012575
>> VCID: 387438F14BEE53D8D9C
>>
>>No fault code found.
>>
>>-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
>>Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: 1K0-959-704-GEN3.lbl
>> Part No SW: 5N0 959 704 D HW: 5N0 959 704 D
>> Component: Tuer-SG 007 2102
>> Coding: 0000208
>> Shop #: WSC 00787 210 1012575
>> VCID: 39723DF570E44AD0262
>>
>>No fault code found.
>>
>>-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
>>Address 77: Telephone (J412) Labels: 3C8-035-730-A.clb
>> Part No SW: 3C8 035 730 C HW: 3C8 035 730 C
>> Component: Telefon 012 0822
>> Revision: -------- Serial number: 35909603405640
>> Coding: 020100000100010000000100
>> Shop #: WSC 00787 210 95039
>> ASAM Dataset: EV_UHVPremi A02705
>> ROD: EV_UHVPremi_VW36.rod
>> VCID: 234EFF9D2A6820001CE
>>
>>No fault code found.
>>
>>End ---------------------


----------



## waskadagama (Feb 28, 2013)

*golfman mk5*, your ABS unit has revision H28. Assistant PLA2 required to work with the audit unit revision H07. Require replacement ABS unit.

Teilenummer SW: 5N0 614 109 AH HW: 5N0 614 109 AH
Bauteil: J104 C6 450M VD1D 0003
Revision: --H07--- 

Teilenummer SW: 5N0 614 109 AP HW: 5N0 614 109 AP
Bauteil: J104 C6 450M VD1A 0005 
Revision: --H07---


----------



## golfman mk5 (Mar 9, 2007)

waskadagama said:


> *golfman mk5*, your ABS unit has revision H28. Assistant PLA2 required to work with the audit unit revision H07. Require replacement ABS unit.
> 
> Teilenummer SW: 5N0 614 109 AH HW: 5N0 614 109 AH
> Bauteil: J104 C6 450M VD1D 0003
> ...


Hi Waskadagama

will this one work?
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vrvws-abs...arts_Vehicles_CarParts_SM&hash=item1e76f4d48b
also what coding would i need to get this working properly as im sure vw wouldn't help!!!

cheers

scott:thumbup:


----------



## golfman mk5 (Mar 9, 2007)

waskadagama i have sent you a PM

regards

scott:thumbup:


----------



## onoff1 (Apr 1, 2015)

*same problem*

added a new PLA 2 module, when driving slowly towards cars I get both options in the highline clocks but as soon as I put it in reverse it says park assist finished!!!

I have the same problem...
and when I install the ABS sensor WTH003856A and WTH003857A that I must have, I'm getting chrismas three.
error in ABS......

did you golfman mk5 found any solution?

this is my ABS

Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 5N0-614-109-C4.clb
Part No SW: 5N0 614 109 Q HW: 5N0 614 109 Q
Component: J104 C4 450 V2B5 0006 
Revision: --H28--- Serial number: 00000003079119
Coding: 0011588
Shop #: WSC 13231 210 00200
VCID: 397EB5CB704A35F65A-806C

No fault code found.


----------

